# Generac XG8000e Governor Question



## trbojet (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a Generac XG8000e generator. It was repaired recently under warranty. It came back in tougher shape than when it went in for repair. Hard starts, cross threaded valve cover bolt, missing bolts, the oil was over serviced by probably a half a quart, the valves were out of adjustment and the engine is running at a high rpm. I tested the output of the AC under no load and it was putting out 135-140 volts AC. I have reason to believe the governor is not properly set to factory specs. I know how to adjust the gov but the adjustments aren't making any differences. I've tried it loaded and unloaded. The governor spring is set to the middle position. Does anyone know where I can get a shop manual for the engine? I'd like to start from scratch with the gov. Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Before you do anything I would be talking/complaining to the place that did the service and maybe even threatening taking them to court. It seems to me they ruined it instead of doing a repair. First choice might be to call Generac and explain what happened. They would not want to hear a warranty repair was done wrong. If you play with the machine yourself they will be no warranty claims. Roger


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Ditto "you touch it, you bought it. 

Generac is a good genset for the pricepoint. However, they have a very interesting "service" network. e.g. The little town I'm in, which has 5 stop lights probably has 8 "authorized" generac places. Essentially, anyone and everyone who does small engines. Of the 8 I mention, there's only one, maybe two that I would consider taking anything to. Suggest you look around and find a more reputable "authorized" place and let them sort it out. IMHO, I wouldn't take it back to the original place as they've already proven their lack of competence.


----------

